# Property Taxes



## Ramblin Wreck

I've seen lots of references to property taxes on HT lately, especially as it relates to "busting the budget". I pay about $2,000 per year for 34 acres with two homes and three or four barns/outbuildings. It was over $5,000 per year until I placed the farm in an agricultural covenent for ten years, which means I cannot sell it or develop it for non-ag purposes (but I don't want to do that anyway). We also pay a penny or two in local sales taxes to support local services. Property owners who live on their land can get 1/2 of the school taxes waived at age 65 and the other half waived at age 70. 

What are the local taxes like where you live?


----------



## Micheal

Town & County taxes ran just over $1400; school taxes ran just under $1400. NYS offers a "star" program that reduces the rate paid; without it I would have had paid more...... and that's on +57 acres, ranch style home and 2 pole barns.

Local sales tax is 8.25%


----------



## TnAndy

Property taxes here run about 1200/yr on house and 70acres.

Sales tax is 9.75%


----------



## Nevada

Of course my home is an urban tract home with less than 1/4 acre, but property taxes are very modest. I pay about $350/year right now. That may increase as housing prices recover, but low property taxes is one of the reasons I bought in this part of town.


----------



## newfieannie

i pay about 1100 for the 8 or so acres i have in the country with a mobile. in the city i pay around 5000. not much land. ~Georgia.


----------



## Karen

On $120,000 piece of property with a little over 1 acre, our taxes are $102.


----------



## pattycake

We live on five acres in the country. Our property taxes are right at two thousand a year here in central Indiana.


----------



## Robotron

13.5 acres and about $1100.00 year in Michigan.


----------



## Bandit

I was really glad I didn't buy the two waterfront lots next to my parents in Maine back in 1975 for $ 1800.00 . When they told Me last week the little town ( with NO Services ) is now taxing all waterfront lots at $3400. EACH 
Bandit
Ps.
( Non of the year round residents objected to the new tax rate increase ?? )


----------



## Karen

Our best friends here have a 200 acre cattle and alfalfa farm. With their 'farm exemption' for our county, they only pay $1,000 taxes yearly on a $1.2 million county appraisal value.

I think people around here would jump out a window at some these property taxes you guys have..lol. 

Sometimes I wish we didn't live so rural and had doctors and stores closer. But your guys have given me reason to count my blessings and remind people here when they complain because our taxes just went up a tad. :grin:


----------



## tarbe

In Missouri I am paying about $38 per $100k valuation.

In Texas I am paying about $2,800 per $100k valuation.

Of course, there are no income taxes in Texas and my location in Texas has lots of "overhead" that Ozark County does not. Heck, I am 3.5 miles back in on a gravel road in MO.

I am looking forward to selling the elephant in Texas!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

We pay around $2,000 a year on 4.75 acres with a house, feed store, 3 barns and a garage. 

The folks who lived here before us paid $500 a year taxes, but it was in the family for 4 generations. Now that they have a chance to up the taxes and "get it even with the rest of the evaluations" they're doing it! Just wish they'd notice the property values went down by 1/3rd since we moved in!


----------



## ceresone

40 Acres, house, barns, etc 700 per year


----------



## hercsmama

On my parents house and 2 acres in Texas , we are paying 2900.00 a year. On the 25 acres with 2 houses we are buying in Nebraska, 945.00 per year.


----------



## JulieBaby

Our small, three-ish bedroom house on three acres costs us $3,000 a year in taxes. Our state sales tax has been 6% since I was a kid, and that was a long time ago.


----------



## ClubMike

Down here west of Springfield, Mo. we are paying 230 hard earned dollars for 1.9 acres with a manufactured home.


----------



## jwal10

Small city lot and cottage, $178.92. No sales tax. Off grid cabin and 1 acre, $146.38....James


----------



## COSunflower

In Oregon I have a little over 1/3 acre and a 40 year old mobile home - property taxes last year were $1200!!!


----------



## bruce2288

400 acres, 100 years old house and 4 barns and shop. half farm ground half pasture $3800. In Nebraska valuation and tax rate will vary by county and school district.


----------



## Lauri

MI: 5 acres, 3br/2b house built in 98. several small outbuildings, 30 x 40 and 60 x 80 barns, on UNmaintained dirt rd...$3800.


----------



## acabin42

Because my DH is now 65, our property taxes have gone from $234 to $27 for 7 acres. That is something we can handle without problems....thank goodness.


----------



## Chixarecute

80 acres, 2002 3 br, 2 story home, attached garage, big pole building, small pole building barn, $3800 taxes. 25 acres of the home 40 is agricultural, the second 40 is in managed forest law. 

I'm sure keeping winter roads safe in WI contributes to the cost. Trash pick up is extra, $1.50/bag. Our fire and rescue is all volunteer here. Our small school district covers the whole county (co. pop'n 5000), bussing costs are high. And 2/3 of the land in the county is either federal forest, state forest, county forest, with some MFL.


----------



## Forestdude

In Louisiana, we have homestead exemption. 

I live on 50 acres here and pay Zero property taxes. 

Before I moved out to my land, I paid like $60/year on the land and nothing on the house I was living in.


----------



## jim_2326

In southern Oregon 25 acres with mobile home, barn and garage/workshop runs less than $600 per year.


----------



## suitcase_sally

This is interesting:



State and Local Tax Burdens: All States, One Year, 1977 - 2010 | Tax Foundation


----------



## suitcase_sally

This explains how the info on the above link is calculated:


How Tax Burdened is Your State?


----------



## CentralPaFarm

My 6 acres with my house with no indoor plumbing cost me less than 600.00 a yr for county and school taxes. I have mostly amish and mennonite neighbors. They have mostly 20 and 40 and 100 and 300 acre farms around me. I am of course in central pa


----------



## Forestdude

Property taxes on land that produces no income seems wrong. My poor mom back east pays over $2000 on her modest 3bdrm/2bath (paid off) home on a 1/4acre lot in a small town. It's so wrong. +1 for LA on property taxes


----------



## Horseyrider

Mine is about $4200 on five acres, house, and barn. Geez, looking at what others pay really gets my goat. Our state is broke, and the services rendered in return for our tax payment seems to be greed, corruption, and servicing debt.


----------



## cesium

In Juneau, I pay close to $4000.00 per year for a house on 1/2 acre. We will be selling the house in this or next year, and intend to move down south. Looking for a farm/ranch type property with low taxes, as we will be retiring.


----------



## goatsareus

I currently own 67 acres with 2 homes, 2 barns, and one pond in Southern Ohio and the real estate taxes are $1961 a year. I just bought a lot in Northern New Mexico that is less than 1/5th of an acre and taxes will be about $800 a year. Guess it is all about location, eh?


----------



## ET1 SS

We have a 2400sq.ft. 2 bdrm home on 150 acres of forest with 1/4 mile of river frontage.

Land taxes here are $1.05/acre; so roughly $157.50. Then for our house we pay around $440. Total it comes out to around $600/year.

Some people here have 'camps', I did not understand that when we moved here. If I had gone with a 'camp' style home then we would only be paying the $157


----------



## Annsni

1 acre on Long Island with a 1967 farm ranch on it. Taxes? $15,000. Yep - not a mistype. Our property taxes are sick.


----------



## pattycake

Annsni, Fifteen thousand? How in the world do you pay that amt???


----------



## Trixie

tarbe said:


> In Missouri I am paying about $38 per $100k valuation.
> 
> In Texas I am paying about $2,800 per $100k valuation.
> 
> Of course, there are no income taxes in Texas and my location in Texas has lots of "overhead" that Ozark County does not. Heck, I am 3.5 miles back in on a gravel road in MO.
> 
> I am looking forward to selling the elephant in Texas!


I hear you.

We have a home in a very small town, biggest industry is welfare, evaluated at $60K - taxes are right at 1K.

We also own 6 acres, with a double wide in another part of Texas and I don't know the evaluation, but taxes are about $1,300.

We do get a homestead exemption, but that is just a reduction in taxes and you can only use that on your actual home. Also, the school taxes are frozen when you reach 65. We weren't aware of this, but they did decide to 'revaluate' our taxes the year before we reached 65, and raised them, so they got in their lick anyway. That is only automatic for school taxes, and it is only on your primary residence, but other taxing entities can vote to freeze the taxes as well. So far, ours hasn't.

We don't have a state income tax. The cost of homes here is very reasonable - at least in both places where we own property - so I guess it's a trade off.


----------



## Annsni

pattycake said:


> Annsni, Fifteen thousand? How in the world do you pay that amt???


Selling kidneys. 

No, really - we make a halfway decent buck and send a ton to the government. That's about it. Our incomes are higher here where I live than probably other areas - although we personally don't make as much since hubby is a pastor. But yeah, I have to put away $1250 each month to pay the taxes. We're fortunate to not have any mortgage on top of that!


----------



## BFFhiredman

Just wrote the check for the fall installment. $1995 X 2 for 80 acres, a house and couple barns. Most is assessed to the cropland. (about $50/acre) Home owners in Indiana get by very cheap.


----------



## ET1 SS

BFFhiredman said:


> Just wrote the check for the fall installment. $1995 X 2 for 80 acres, a house and couple barns. Most is assessed to the cropland. (about $50/acre) Home owners in Indiana get by very cheap.


Wow

2X so you pay $3990/year !


----------



## ceresone

mine came yesterday--40 acres--626.07


----------



## CherieOH

I think real estate taxes are pretty bad all over in OH, but some counties and townships are worse than others. I would love to move nearer my daughter in the next county south, but taxes there are quadruple what they are here (we pay $800 for a $60,000 home on a small town lot). Land is taxed cheaply here (especially if zoned agricultural), but homes/buildings are taxed heavily. If you want to make improvements on your home here, prepare to pay for it in higher taxes forever. I hate that! Also, the nearer you are to a large metropolitan area, the higher the taxes. We are about 50 miles away from the big city, while our daughter is only 25 miles away, which could explain the higher taxes there. But her's is a rural county with no towns to speak of and therefore few taxpayers to support the county. Services are minimal there and a bridge is out on every other road and will stay that way. Not much traffic because of it though. Just peace and quiet. Yep, wish I could afford to move there.


----------



## Jaclynne

5 acres and a 1962 rancher, taxes are $1050 per yr w/ homestead and disability exemptions. This property is out in no where land.


----------



## katydidagain

Teeny house I bought today has taxes of $98 annually on assessed value of $12,500; I paid $2500. Even with a new roof and furnace, I won't get up to assessed value next year.


----------



## BFFhiredman

ET1 SS said:


> Wow
> 
> 2X so you pay $3990/year !


Nope, $1995 twice a year.


----------



## Annsni

BFFhiredman said:


> Nope, $1995 twice a year.


Which is equal to $3990 a year like they said.


----------



## where I want to

Annsni- what do you get for those taxes? Do they give you at least trash pickup, water, fire protection, etc?


----------



## Annsni

where I want to said:


> Annsni- what do you get for those taxes? Do they give you at least trash pickup, water, fire protection, etc?


Trash pickup, plowing and general road maintenance, local police, volunteer fire department. Water is separate and we have a cesspool so no sewers. We just had the village come to pick up the debris from a 70 foot pine that fell in our backyard. We had put it out by the street and they came with their trucks, picked up all of it and took it away. Our taxes also include school taxes (I think $7700 last I saw). We're on Long Island.


----------



## where I want to

I don't know why I thought that you might get gold plated services for that. I pay a sixth of that and the only difference is that I don't get police or trash pick up. The co sheriff covers but they are far far away. 
The salaries of goverment employees must be out of sight high.


----------



## houndlover

3100 on 25 acres (5 tax lots), 2 houses, barn, shop. Local taxes pay for county services ( county road work, police, fire, community college, schools, county services) live outside city so no city taxes. Some breaks for 3 lots in timber deferral. Oregon has income tax, no sales tax, gas tax for roads. The county I live in pays 1/2 the rate that a similar property would be in the Portland metro area (multnomah or washington counties). For comparison, Washington has no income tax, but has sales tax, high property tax, vehicle tax, gas tax, and local city taxes. We all get taxed, it's just the way it's structured.


----------



## Annsni

where I want to said:


> I don't know why I thought that you might get gold plated services for that. I pay a sixth of that and the only difference is that I don't get police or trash pick up. The co sheriff covers but they are far far away.
> The salaries of goverment employees must be out of sight high.


Our property values are pretty high (I'd guess we could get in the $800,000 range for our home - totally didn't pay that - we've been here 21 years) so I wonder if that factors in. We also have superintendents of the school districts who make half million dollar salaries (which ticks me off). I have to say though, our police force is great. But still, it chokes us each year to have to pay that. I try to put money aside each month but we often end up using our tax return to help pay the taxes and this year I think it will be the same.


----------



## Mutti

Jus paid our bill...$321.84...yes,that's right!! This is for 120 acres,all well fenced. Three ponds. 80 acres of that marketable timber which we harvest selectively. Century old farm house all remodeled. Two barns. 1 mile from county paved road. And best of all, no building codes or snoopy inspectors. We can heat with outdoor boiler without restrictions. But we are in the Ozarks and not near any big city where the taxes have soared for all those McMansion's. We are still near quality medical care.

Taxes were a major reason we moved here. In MI we paid over $2000 year for 20 acres on dirt road. Wasn't bad until our stupid township wouldn't vote to fund school buses and we had to drive our kids to school...80 miles a day. Moved here for better homeschooling laws actually


----------



## Common Tator

acabin42 said:


> Because my DH is now 65, our property taxes have gone from $234 to $27 for 7 acres. That is something we can handle without problems....thank goodness.


What state do you live in? Isn't the purpose of this thread to figure out which states have the most favorable tax rates? You don't list your location in your profile.

Hubby and I are seriously looking at relocating since the residents of Taxifornia elected a super majority of tax and spenders. More info please!


----------



## Common Tator

In California we have prop 13 that was passed by property owners to protect against high property taxes, but the tax and spenders were elected to a super majority in the Assembly, and they have sworn to abilish Prop 13. With the passage of prop 30 in our recent election, we took the number one highest taxation spot in the nation. And we have nothing but higher taxation and more businesses being driven from the state by high taxes and more regulation. Lots of Californians will be fleeing the state.


----------



## TxGypsy

tarbe said:


> In Missouri I am paying about $38 per $100k valuation.
> 
> In Texas I am paying about $2,800 per $100k valuation.
> 
> Of course, there are no income taxes in Texas and my location in Texas has lots of "overhead" that Ozark County does not. Heck, I am 3.5 miles back in on a gravel road in MO.
> 
> I am looking forward to selling the elephant in Texas!


Let me know if you'd like to do some swapping for my place in Arkansas. I'm trying to accumulate more land in Texas.

On my place in Arkansas....Nice 2bedroom house, shop building, storage building, large tornado shelter, pond, seasonal creek on a paved road on 7 acres.....$175 per year in taxes :happy:

On 350 acres in Texas....right at $3,000 in taxes.


----------



## ET1 SS

TxMex said:


> Let me know if you'd like to do some swapping for my place in Arkansas. I'm trying to accumulate more land in Texas.
> 
> On my place in Arkansas....Nice 2bedroom house, shop building, storage building, large tornado shelter, pond, seasonal creek on a paved road on 7 acres.....$175 per year in taxes :happy:
> 
> On 350 acres in Texas....right at $3,000 in taxes.


If we assume that your 7 acres in Ark are likely taxed around $1/acre, then your structures are taxed around $168. Which sounds very reasonable, and compares to where I live. 

You 350 acres in Tx are charged around $8/acre. Which to me does sounds very high.

I assume there are other benefits to Tx that lead you to wanting more land there.


----------



## Kmac15

15 acres with a double wide and pole barn cost us about $260 a year.


----------



## Alex

Hi,

On 1/4 Section, 160 acres, in Northern BC we pay $400/ year.

At our city, Vancouver, Condominium taxes would be $2,500/ year. However, we pay $0 since Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada have a plan which will allow anyone over 60 to differ taxes until sale or death. And pay less than 2% interest which is also deferred.

How about that: isn't Canada great? USA is great too. So are most places now that I think about it.

Alex


----------



## TxGypsy

ET1 SS said:


> If we assume that your 7 acres in Ark are likely taxed around $1/acre, then your structures are taxed around $168. Which sounds very reasonable, and compares to where I live.
> 
> You 350 acres in Tx are charged around $8/acre. Which to me does sounds very high.
> 
> I assume there are other benefits to Tx that lead you to wanting more land there.


Yep. I miss being around fellow Texans. As a general rule they have some common sense and have a similar outlook on life and personal armament


----------



## TxGypsy

Alex said:


> At our city, Vancouver, Condominium taxes would be $2,500/ year. However, we pay $0 since Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada have a plan which will allow anyone over 60 to differ taxes until sale or death. And pay less than 2% interest which is also deferred.


So your kids get stuck with your back taxes?


----------



## Haven

CherieOH said:


> I think real estate taxes are pretty bad all over in OH, but some counties and townships are worse than others. I would love to move nearer my daughter in the next county south, but taxes there are quadruple what they are here (we pay $800 for a $60,000 home on a small town lot). Land is taxed cheaply here (especially if zoned agricultural), but homes/buildings are taxed heavily. If you want to make improvements on your home here, prepare to pay for it in higher taxes forever. I hate that! Also, the nearer you are to a large metropolitan area, the higher the taxes. We are about 50 miles away from the big city, while our daughter is only 25 miles away, which could explain the higher taxes there. But her's is a rural county with no towns to speak of and therefore few taxpayers to support the county. Services are minimal there and a bridge is out on every other road and will stay that way. Not much traffic because of it though. Just peace and quiet. Yep, wish I could afford to move there.


My mother's boyfriend pays around 8k per year in NE Ohio for an averaged sized newer construction home in a cramped development with a sliver of a yard. Pure craziness. I had to ask her 4 times "are you suuure he pays that much?" The closer you get to the freeway and better jobs, the more the taxes skyrocket.

I am one county away and sold off some land and got down to about 7 acres. Paying almost 4k.  They haven't discovered the new brick 4 car garage yet, unfortunately Google just updated their satellite images after it was built. The tax man in the sky will be looking down soon.


----------



## Haven

Mutti said:


> Taxes were a major reason we moved here. In MI we paid over $2000 year for 20 acres on dirt road. Wasn't bad until our stupid township wouldn't vote to fund school buses and we had to drive our kids to school...80 miles a day. Moved here for better homeschooling laws actually


I had horrible tax issues in MI. Each year they somehow managed to add on pole barns and other imaginary construction projects that never existed. They must of had people sitting there manually adding these things on to people's properties to inflate taxes. It was unbelievable how we had to go in and fight with them to get the stuff they would add on, taken off.


----------



## HOTW

Here in NYS we pay $1750+ school tax(STAR takes off about $700) property taxes about $1100 for a 48x144 lot on a house valued at $83,900.

Sales tax is 8%


----------



## caroline13

5 acres, small house in NC pay $1000 yr taxes, house in town on 1 acre golf course-1800. its for sale, but in this econ. hasn't sold. hope some snowbirds come down this yr and buy.


----------



## Alex

TxMex said:


> So your kids get stuck with your back taxes?


Yup. When they get their equity! Which is significant!


----------



## Wolf mom

Sure would like some of the original posters from 2012 to repost to see how much their taxes have risen.


----------



## ET1 SS

Wolf mom said:


> Sure would like some of the original posters from 2012 to repost to see how much their taxes have risen.


That would include me.

In 2012 we had a Repub governor who got a lot of grief for cutting state spending and lowering taxes. Now we have a Dem governor who loves to raise taxes.

Taxes on our 2400sq.ft. 2 bdrm home were $440, which has gone up to $600 a year.

Taxes on our land has stayed the same.


----------



## muleskinner2

Fifteen acres, house and four out buildings, $350.00 last year.


----------



## emdeengee

Property taxes were raised 2.3% last year (an average since we have been here) but no increase at all this year. First time. This is about $45 a year for us. We also have a Senior's tax rebate of $500 - age 65, for primary residence and you must be living there for at least 8 months of the year. We also get a a heating rebate of between $500 and $1200 depending on income. But you must live here during the winter months and it must be your primary residence.


----------



## Forcast

Half my 2000 property tax is for school levy. One 5 bedroom on 6 acres. Wv
Makes a huge difference for ss income folks.


----------



## 101pigs

Si


ET1 SS said:


> That would include me.
> 
> In 2012 we had a Repub governor who got a lot of grief for cutting state spending and lowering taxes. Now we have a Dem governor who loves to raise taxes.
> 
> Taxes on our 2400sq.ft. 2 bdrm home were $440, which has gone up to $600 a year.
> 
> Taxes on our land has stayed the same.


Since 1933 - 1953. All Democratic Presidents. Taxes very low. Farmers could work on the country road for a few days to pay their county tax. No state tax at that time. Federal. tax very low. Eisenhower 1953 raised taxes a lot because of the war. Since that time Republicans hve raised taxes more then Democratic. Except JFK. He raised taxes to pay for the war then. Since that time does not matter who was in taxes still went up. When i was 16 for 20 acre here in S.E. Mo. Taxes was 18 bucks. Logers would buy up 20 acres and cut off all the timber the first year and let it go back for taxes. I got my first 20 acre for taxes $18 back tax for one year. JFK did raise taxes 10 percent to pay for the war then. It was for a short time when the war was over taxes went back to where they were before. Reagan was the worse president the U.S. has had. He raised the taxes a lot and also put the old folks retirement fund in with the regular government spending to help pay for programs he put in place. 
At that time my wages were cut by 40 % along with most people making over 5 bucks an hour. In the 1960's just a few bucks was taken out of my check each week for fed. Taxes. Another big tax increase when Bushes were president. The last president raised taxes a lot, my taxes went up a lot. This year and next year i will pay a lot more because i hve sold a lot of property and hve a larger income so more taxes I am not complaning about the taxes i pay. Glay to pay my share. Soon the very rich will have to pay their share of taxes i hope. Hope the new programs to rebuild the U.S. happen.


----------



## Wellbuilt

HOTW said:


> Here in NYS we pay $1750+ school tax(STAR takes off about $700) property taxes about $1100 for a 48x144 lot on a house valued at $83,900.
> 
> Sales tax is 8%


 Wow where are you in nys ? 
I’m in Delhi with 2800 sf house and 20 + acres for 4500 
Monroe with 3000+ sf 1.5 acres for 1000 a month 12 k a year
lake George 2000 sf house 2 building lots and lake rites 4500 a year .
I’m over 20 k a year and climbing .


----------



## altair

This year our taxes are just over $4,200 for a large farmhouse, 13 acres and 5 outbuildings. Because we're full-time residents, we get an income-based credit which this year brought the total down to $3,600.


----------



## lmrose

We live in southern Nova Scotia farm/resource/ agriculture land is tax free. But if there are farm buildings and a house that is taxed along with two acres. When we had our farm house and barn taxes were $600 a year when we sold it. Our 1970's mobile home and one acre are taxed at $470. a year. But we get half back just because we are old! So that lowered our property tax to $235. this year. Mobile homes are considered less worthy than stick houses which suits us fine.


----------



## Pony

We're in the Missouri Ozarks. Taxes on 20 acres with a house and barn were $400 last year.

I don't know why, but with construction in progress on a new house, the taxes have dropped nearly $100 since last year.
<shrug>

At least I'm not back in Ill-annoy, where we were paying $5000 a year for a 1/3 acre lot with a 1100 square foot house and one-car detached garage.

My brother back in Lake County, Ill-annoy is paying over $12K a year for 2 acres in the Chain of Lakes area.


----------



## tarbe

tarbe said:


> In Missouri I am paying about $38 per $100k valuation.
> 
> In Texas I am paying about $2,800 per $100k valuation.
> 
> Of course, there are no income taxes in Texas and my location in Texas has lots of "overhead" that Ozark County does not. Heck, I am 3.5 miles back in on a gravel road in MO.
> 
> I am looking forward to selling the elephant in Texas!


UPDATE!

The Elephant in Texas is sold!! Temporarily at out son's house (a mile away from the Elephant) until various Dr appointments are done. Plan to leave TX on 10/29.

And those numbers from 2012 have changed....we added the neighbor's 120 acres with cabin which really jacked up the Missouri taxes....from $38/$100k valuation to $60/100k.(residential has a lot higher rate than undeveloped). But still very low!

The Texas effective tax rate upon leaving Texas actually fell to $1,700/$100k because the house went up in value significantly and the tax rate hadn't (yet) caught up!

Now to lobby Dear Wife to be careful about what we build in MO, lest we turn our place there into the tax Sheol/Hades/Pit that our neighborhood in Texas was.


----------



## tarbe

JulieBaby said:


> Our small, three-ish bedroom house on three acres costs us $3,000 a year in taxes. Our state sales tax has been 6% since I was a kid, and that was a long time ago.


Ouch. That is a large bite, when you add it all up.

What state has kept their rate the same that long?


----------



## Farmerjack41

1890 sq. ft, 3 bed 2 bath. 3 car attached garage. 800 sq ft wood shop on one acre. Taxes $4170 per year. Assessed value raised just over 15% for next year, watch the taxes go up. 70 % are school taxes, if income was lower would not have that part, income would have to be down around $36000 a year.


----------



## Forcast

My Baltimore property tax 1/3 lot 4 bedroom $6600. Wv 5 bedroom 5.5 acres $2000..$900 is school levy tax.


----------



## Saskwatcher

Ramblin Wreck said:


> I've seen lots of references to property taxes on HT lately, especially as it relates to "busting the budget". I pay about $2,000 per year for 34 acres with two homes and three or four barns/outbuildings. It was over $5,000 per year until I placed the farm in an agricultural covenent for ten years, which means I cannot sell it or develop it for non-ag purposes (but I don't want to do that anyway). We also pay a penny or two in local sales taxes to support local services. Property owners who live on their land can get 1/2 of the school taxes waived at age 65 and the other half waived at age 70.
> 
> What are the local taxes like where you live?


122 acres of Boreal forest northern Sask,
620 sq ft cabin and various out buildings, (all with permits), $650 per year Canadian


----------



## ET1 SS

Saskwatcher said:


> 122 acres of Boreal forest northern Sask,
> 620 sq ft cabin and various out buildings, (all with permits), $650 per year Canadian


4X the size of the house and that is pretty much the taxes for a homestead here in Maine. [with a quarter-mile of river frontage].


----------



## Evons hubby

Our property taxes here in Kentucky run about 1,700 a year. That includes our 37 acre homestead and 6 rental homes.


----------



## 012345

Johnson County, TN. 34 Acres in the Greenbelt and taxes are $125 per year.


----------



## ET1 SS

HillFun said:


> Johnson County, TN. 34 Acres in the Greenbelt and taxes are $125 per year.


I assume that includes a large house?


----------



## 012345

ET1 SS said:


> I assume that includes a large house?


There is a house, utility building, shop, smokehouse, springhouse and treehouse.


----------

